# Video Review @EOSHD



## riogrande100 (Mar 28, 2012)

EOSHD guy is not happy with the Mark III because of he codec seems to add noise to the video and when compared to the GH2 (HACKED), the GH2 fair relatvley well and is far cheaper!

I have seena few other sites bragging on about the GH2 (HACKED) vs other cameras!

Now I recall Digitalrev reviewed the GH2 using native video and it was pretty much a coin toss between that and the 60D and in some parts the 60 besting it.

So to conclude is the 5D Mark III waiting for a hack before we see its true video potential? Also will any hacks trigger Canon to make it official or fix the codecs as they did with the 5D Mark II?

And finally whats the chances of the 4K DSLR being a 8MP camera? Essentially shooting stills at 24 FPS with no AF! It would be a no wow photo camera, but for video it could be the sharpest around as long as the codec is done right!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 28, 2012)

riogrande100 said:


> EOSHD guy is not happy with the Mark III because of he codec seems to add noise to the video and when compared to the GH2 (HACKED), the GH2 fair relatvley well and is far cheaper!
> 
> I have seena few other sites bragging on about the GH2 (HACKED) vs other cameras!
> 
> ...



The C300 is 8MP so the 4k one might be 32MP. Sadly it will be another 1 series brick sized though arrrrrrr.


----------



## psolberg (Mar 28, 2012)

The faux 1080p us a sensor readout issue. It is a low level operation in hardware and unlikely to be firmware hacked. The 5Dmk3 just is not true 1080 like the c300. That is according to various comments by eoshd in vimeo and his board. The 4k cinema will be stratopherically priced.


----------



## riogrande100 (Mar 28, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> riogrande100 said:
> 
> 
> > EOSHD guy is not happy with the Mark III because of he codec seems to add noise to the video and when compared to the GH2 (HACKED), the GH2 fair relatvley well and is far cheaper!
> ...



I think Canon is looking to target the 5D as an all round camera for photos with some video chucked in! And hence using the video as a test for the 4K camera! After all the reason people for the 4K DSLR existence is Canon recognised many film studios were using the 5D Mark II!

If this camera has a high MP than yes it will be expensive. Anywy we shall see!

Will wait out as I assume thr 5D will drop in price when the 4K hits!


----------



## psolberg (Mar 29, 2012)

riogrande100 said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > riogrande100 said:
> ...



no way in hell canon is going to drop the price on the 5DIII anyday soon. specially not if this 4K runs around the price of a C300 or possibly more.


----------

